# Hi!



## your_pal_skip (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, my name is Skip and I'm from the western US. I just started keeping mice, and I'm hoping to learn a lot about genetics from them. I'm a biology student keeping mice for my own education, but I want to also make sure that I'm learning to take care of them properly and allowing them good pet lives. There aren't any fancy mice breeders, clubs or shows within 600 miles of me, so hopefully the internet will be able to guide me instead of a real live mentor.

I have three bucks and three does of various ages, and I think they're all just the cutest things.


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

:welcomeany to the forum skip......you should learn allot here


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------

